# Some knives I have picked up today



## bluecollarcook (May 13, 2015)

The largest one is 14" long. The stamp is difficult for me to read. It has a man running with a ladder I believe. If someone could tell me the maker I would be pleased. Them maybe I can figure out it's worth. Thanks for any help. I buy chef knives when ever I can. So I will be listing some from time to time for your viewing pleasure. Blue...





  








100_7698.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 13, 2015












  








100_7700.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 13, 2015












  








100_7701.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 13, 2015












  








100_7702.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 13, 2015












  








100_7703.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 13, 2015












  








100_7704.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 13, 2015












  








100_7705.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 13, 2015












  








100_7706.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 13, 2015












  








100_7707.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 13, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

No idea what it is, but nice haul! Are you just finding and selling?  Or doing any fun restorations?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Mmmmm. Nice. Those should clean up very nice and make great user knives. If you can 't find who the maker of "man with ladder" knife let me know and I'll make up a nice story to explain that marking. It will be pure fiction but will involve a fire department, a fire house, fire fighters, big red trucks, and it will be as good a story as any other (except the truth, of course). /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah yes the steel was melted down from reclaimed firehouse poles.  In Brooklyn probably.


----------



## bluecollarcook (May 13, 2015)

Find and sell but keep a few. I may then sell them and save new ones.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There is are a few regular sellers of vintage kitchen knives on ebay, don't recall names off hand but they are easy enough to spot, try asking one of them or ask on kitchenknifeforums.com

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Rick Alan said:


> There is are a few regular sellers of vintage kitchen knives on ebay, don't recall names off hand but they are easy enough to spot, try asking one of them or ask on kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> Rick


Great idea. Look up "ralph1396" on ebay... he's one of those guys and a very nice person too.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm thinking the running ladder is an old Sab.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

panini said:


> I'm thinking the running ladder is an old Sab.


Ahaha yes most likely, but the real conundrum is "which old Sab?" I did a number of searches with various combinations of Sabatier+ knife + ladder +man + logo without luck.

Rick


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sabatier, running ladder , French Guelon Carbon Steel.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sab...855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d0d1f9b7


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahrrrrg!  All I had to do was punch that into an ebay instead of google search.  Damn google, they're not as powerful as they think.  You cheated Panini!  ;-)~

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Who would have thought that eBay is as good or better than google or Wikipedia.


----------



## bluecollarcook (May 13, 2015)

I found the ebay listing also. When I took better pictures yesterday outside I could read Guelon and found it. Thanks for the help with my problem. The Trumpet knife had cosmoline or what ever they put on knives to protect them. I scrubbed this off and wala a beautiful knife appeared. I believe this one to be unused and now hair cutting sharp. 5 minutes of my life not wasted. Thanks again Blue...


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The hat he is wearing does not appear to be that of any firemans from the 1800's or beyond, it appears to be just a large cap with a visor.

Rick


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The smaller bolsterless Au Ritz looks nice.  Good looking haul.  I just got a 10" Sab in the mail today - very nice project.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Show us some pics when ready.

Rick


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

photo_1[1].JPG




__
panini


__
May 18, 2015











  








photo_5[1].JPG




__
panini


__
May 18, 2015







A friend just dropped off this homemade gift. He is getting pretty good





  








photo_3[1].JPG




__
panini


__
May 18, 2015












  








photo_2[1].JPG




__
panini


__
May 18, 2015


----------



## bluecollarcook (May 13, 2015)

Here are some pictures of what I have left.




  








100_7824 - Copy.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 18, 2015












  








100_7825 - Copy.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 18, 2015












  








100_7826 - Copy.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 18, 2015












  








100_7827 - Copy.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 18, 2015












  








100_7828 - Copy.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 18, 2015












  








100_7830 - Copy.JPG




__
bluecollarcook


__
May 18, 2015


----------



## bluecollarcook (May 13, 2015)

The last two show my arm hair I shaved off that you can't see. Some blew off the knife and their was not much left to shave off anyway. I have to quit doing that!


----------

